# 2009 color code confusion?



## maxman09 (Sep 11, 2011)

Hello all, I just purchased a used 2009 nissan maxima from ohio(I live in michigan) and the dealer listed the color as Percision grey, so that is what I just assumed it was, When I was ordering my Nissan OEM rear spoiler they asked for the color and code, so I went to my car and looked in the door and saw that the color code said K50 which is Slate grey. Do you think the dealer just made a mistake I noticed that they do not offer Percision grey anymore. I went ahead and ordered the rear spoiler with the K50 code that was on the car (slate grey) hope I did not mess up? Do you guys think I did the right thing?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I would've went with the code on the car.


----------



## maxman09 (Sep 11, 2011)

I did go off of the code on the car!


----------

